# Steel Keyboard Skins - Multiple Colors!



## stealthychief (Jul 2, 2011)

Very basic style with a steel type background for each keyboard. All button presses are grey to match the background and style of the keyboard. I'll try and make all the colors I did for the Blackout Style Keyboards that I posted up recently. I have a blue, red, green, black, and purple so far (though a few haven't shown up in the Market so I'll post back when they do). Download Links are at bottom of this post. Enjoy!











Black Steel Download
Blue Steel Download
Red Steel Download
Green Steel Download
Purple Steel Download


----------

